# Vaginal Pains after Natural Miscarriage



## cking

My natural miscarriage ended about 5 weeks ago. When I miscarried I had a lot of pain and was very sore and tender when they were examining me.

A week after the bleeding stopped I went away on holiday and found I had some pulling pains when I was having a gentle swim so I took it easy and didnt swim much.

My first period started Last Tuesday and has been fine. I had some strong period pains but nothing major.

At the weekend I got some sharp pains shooting up my vagina every now and again. It really, really hurt but then eased off.

I've just been excerising gently and my adomen feels sore.

Is it normal to be having this or should I be worrying about it????


----------



## zoe87

hi im not totally sure but i remember after my m/c's i got a weird sensation in my vagina for a few weeks after that came and went. it was more like a thobbing sensation and i couldnt understand why i just put it down to the miscarriage i had just had.. i was to embaressed to go to my GP>


----------



## Wishfull

Sorry for your loss.

I had the same feelings. People were saying to me it was just my womb shrinking back. Our bodys take along time to get back to normal. And were all different. Give it time. But if your still worried go see gp in a couple of weeks.


----------



## cking

Thanks for the advise girls. Maybe your right about the womb shrinking. I was just worried as I was hoping to start ttc again this month and thought it might be a sign my body wasnt ready yet x x


----------



## Truman

Hi I am so sorry for your losses, for all our losses. I am currently going through my miscarriage, (had scan Fri 10/07 the baby was there but no heartbeat. After much soul searching over the weekend we decided to have natural mc. I have my next scan to check my womb is clear on 24/07).

I get a lot of pain when I go to the loo and in a morning the pulling you describe it really painful.

I'm sorry to ask this but it worries me sick, although I was offically (if you can call it officially) 12wks pg the baby died around 9 wks I was wondering when will he pass, I keep reading about passing the sac and I'm terrified. I saw my baby on the scan clear as a bell and I know he existed, I can't bear to let him go but know I have to, I don't want to check the loo every time but it might be easier to bear knowing ..... It also makes me very sad to think about it too much, but people say you will know, but will I :cry:

I hope this makes sense it is very difficult to write down how I feel....


----------



## Milliesun

Hello hun

Firstly I am soo sorry for your loss.

Its been 3 weeks since my natural miscarriage - I was 11 weeks. Started with spotting for a couple of days and then at 1am woke up to horrible cramps and went to the loo. I passed the sac there and then, but to be honest you will not see much (strangely I was very calm when this happened) as there is so much blood (sorry tmi). After this i passed clots and bits of tissue. The following day my OH took me to hospital as was in a lot of pain and bleeding heavily. Had a scan and they confirmed that the baby has passed, but there was a a lot of tissue etc left inside. However my cervix was still open so they said my body would pass everything itself.

It was on the Saturday morning that this tissue came out (I have to be honest and say that the pain was horrible, but I got through it!). Terrible cramps for two hours then the pain went.

I am feeling much better now, although I do get the strange feeling down below and my stomach feels strange at times - it probably is the body getting back to normal. I just cant wait for :witch: to return then its back to trying again!

My heart goes out to everyone having to go through this. I have to say that this site kept me sane - everyone is so supporting and you feel like you are not alone.

Keep strong and look after yourself.:hugs::hug:
Millie x


----------



## Truman

Thanks Millie, I have to agree I don't know what I would do with out B&B and all the lovely supportive people I have come across.


----------



## Wuana

cking said:


> My natural miscarriage ended about 5 weeks ago. When I miscarried I had a lot of pain and was very sore and tender when they were examining me.
> 
> A week after the bleeding stopped I went away on holiday and found I had some pulling pains when I was having a gentle swim so I took it easy and didnt swim much.
> 
> My first period started Last Tuesday and has been fine. I had some strong period pains but nothing major.
> 
> At the weekend I got some sharp pains shooting up my vagina every now and again. It really, really hurt but then eased off.
> 
> I've just been excerising gently and my adomen feels sore.
> 
> Is it normal to be having this or should I be worrying about it????


----------

